# Netbeans GUI Builder größe ändern



## mirisbowring (8. Jul 2015)

Hi,

ich bin gerade dabei, ein kleines Programm für mich zu schreiben.
Dieses Programm soll eine FHD Auflösung (1920x1080) haben, weshalb ich die Arbeitsfläche im GUI Builder auf diese Größe geändert habe (standartmäßig ist dort 300x400 eingestellt).
Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass mein Monitor auch nur eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 hat, was bedeutet, dass nicht die ganze Arbeitsfläche angezeigt werden kann.

Ist es möglich, irgendwie aus der Arbeitsfläche rauszuscrollen oder so? (z.B. wie bei Photoshop)

Denn es ist echt schwer, dort eine schöne Gui zu erstellen, wenn man immer ein Ende nicht sieht.

MfG
mirisbowring


----------

